# 2012 Nissan GT-R RC 'Racing Competition' Unveiled



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

When Nissan fist unveiled the updated 2012 GT-R back in October, the Japanese automaker announced a total of six different models. Now you can add one more to that list thanks to the GT-R RC… that's Racing Competition.

Build by Nissan's in-house NISMO motorsports division, this track-only model loses plenty of weight thanks to an interior that has been entirely stripped out, not to mention a carbon fiber hood and trunk. But with the GT-R already quite the heffer, it still weights 3,351 lbs even in racing trim.

Added track goodies include a roll cage, upgraded brakes, an adjustable suspension, air jacks, special Advan wheels and a 31.67-gallon fuel cell.

Priced at ¥20,790,000, that's a staggering $250,000. Yikes.

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R RC 'Racing Competition' Unveiled* on AutoGuide.com


----------

